# Jaws



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone got a good link to photo's of development stages of Banded shark eggs? Am not coming up with much anything good.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

??? dude, you have lost it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: just cuz i am considering getting one to raise into my little pet doesnt mean anything


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a Shark Egg at the store I'll sell you.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hey u got a good cam, take some shots for us man! i gotta get the tank setup, look into how i want to do it etc. be at least 2months til it will be suitable for one. 

Take some pics for us tho!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I'll see what I can do....Will be a little while though. I go back on Thursday and then have to prep the store for our reef club meeting on saturday being held there. Whew, I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how big of a tank are you doing marty?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

man i got this spare 10g right here!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hahah, dont forget pics...


----------

